# Hoyt AlphaBurner Tuning Help



## Hoyt_Man_32 (Aug 21, 2010)

First I wouldnt mess with the ATA specs. All bows will be a little different. As long as the the bow tunes and shoots great i wouldnt touch it. Second, moving the the draw stop will effect the back of your draw. The draw stop has to be timed with your draw lenght. If the draw stop is too short then you take away your let off. Also, if its too short it will decrease youy draw lenght. If its too long then you will have alot of play in your cams at the end of your draw. Which in turn gives you slack between your break over and the back of you draw. They way to know where your draw stop shoud be is at the very end of you draw cycle the draw stop should be stopping your draw. Hope this helps. Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## davdeer19 (Jan 8, 2011)

are the arrows shooting good if not try and make your top cam bump just a hair early compared to the bottom, it will help if you have a continuous down tear when paper tuning, else draw stop should stop when both cams are rolled over together in sinc i hope this helps.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

First off, the A-A and brace specs are approximate and don't need to be dead on. Also make sure when you measure these specs that your limbs are at max setting. For the draw peg holes: there are 4 holes which will allow you to tune the let-off to your liking. #1 hole is approx. 70%,#2-65%,#3-60% and #4-55%. Note that when adjusting the draw stop you are making the bottom cam stop hit the cable sooner so you will need to re-time the upper to hit the same. Most like the top cam to be setting in the cam groove just slightly before the draw peg hits (like 1/32" ahead). Moving the draw stop will also slightly change your draw length (approx. 1/8" per hole). Enjoy the Burner, it is a shootin machine...


----------



## talon65 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input!! I do in fact get a slight downward tear, so I will fix that. I just didn't know if it needed to be dead on to get the best out of it. It really is a great shooting bow.


----------

